# Mid-cycle Bleeding



## tryfor2

Has anyone ever had this? For how many days, how much and what colour? I started having it today (CD 14). It started out pink and dark red, now brown. I don't have it every time I wipe but it's now enough to require a panty liner. I thought maybe it's ovulation bleeding but I haven't gotten a positive opk yet and my temps have dropped the last two days (I've also never had ovulation bleeding). Also, last cycle (only one I charted so far) I ovulated CD 21 so I'm not expecting to for a week or so. I have never ever had this before. I recently saw my dr. about brown spotting at the end of last period and persistent cramps but she shrugged it off as nothing. I feel like I can't go back to her with this without looking like a hypochondriac but I'm starting to get worried there's a problem. Add to that the fact that I'm trying to get pregnant ASAP.... Hearing about any of your experiences with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fina

I have mid cycle bleeding to some degree almost every month. It's often brown or pink spotting/cm 3-4 days before ovulation and then sometimes bright red spotting the day of ovulation. Neither is enough to need a pantyliner. I have had a few instances of mid cycle bleeding that was like a light period and went on for 2-3 days, once in my early 20's and once a few years ago at 33. I wouldn't worry! If this isn't normal for you just keep an eye on it for a few months and talk to your doctor again. My doctor has shrugged it off as well!


----------



## baggyoldcow

Dear Tryfor2, 
After my third pregnancy (aged about 37) I started getting mid-cycle bleeding (brownish, oldish blood). At first it was just few days here and there, then after several months it became more frequent until it was virtually every day! I had a scan and the doctor said I had PCOS because the scan showed multiple fibroids, but I've no other symptoms and a second opinion says not. I'm going to have another scan soon to confirm (after next period) but my feeling is that this bleeding is caused by a cyst rupturing. So you may have had a/some cyst/s. I am now taking a herbal medicine called M2-tone which seems to have stopped this bleeding in the current cycle, will see if it comes again next cycle. 
Not sure how helpful this is to you ! But I would recommend getting a scan and also for piece of mind you should do a PAP smear. Most probably it's a minor hormonal imbalance causing the growth of cysts and taking something like M2-tone (not sure if available in the US though) should help.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi tryfor2. I have also found this to be a hormonal imbalance for me (specifically estrogen dominance/low progesterone). I've been taking Vitex since CD1 and feel tons better all around. Hoping for further improvement with the spotting next cycle as well. GL and I hope you get things figured out!


----------



## nicb26

I know I don't belong in here as I'm just approaching 30 - but was searching for mid cycle bleeding, as I have had this too for the last three cycles. This cycle it's heavier and almost like a mini period - starting day 14 amend still here day 19. It doesnt seem to tally with ovulation bleeding, and I'm getting so stressed that its being caused by something terrible. I'm kind of relieved that I've found others with the same issues. All my Internet searches come up with cancer or perimenopause, so I'm freaking out :-(


----------



## tryfor2

Don't panic Nicb26, though I know the Internet can be a scary place when researching symptoms. (It had me convinced my son was autistic a few months ago. Lol!) At your age it's definitely NOT perimenopause, so strike that worry off your list right now. Also, especially due to your age, it is also highly unlikely to be cancer. Extremely highly unlikely. Look at your lifestyle--anything different? More stress, less sleep, new supplements or change in diet or exercise? All of those things can affect your cycle. I was all excited bc I read bleeding can indicate a strong ovulation but then I didn't ovulate for another 12 or so days. Are you tracking ovulation ? Maybe the bleeding can be associated with your body trying to ovulate, even if it doesn't? Just a thought. 
I mentioned this to a dr. I know (though not MY dr.) and she didn't think anything if it, my age withstanding (37).
Keep track of it, write down the details, and go see your dr. if it continues. But please don't panic. It may just be one of those weird, unexplained things our bodies sometimes do, but totally innocuous. Take care.


----------



## nicb26

Thank you, tryfor2 x <3


----------

